# Cattleman's Smoky BBQ sauce



## smokeywray (Jul 7, 2008)

I bought a gallon of this stuff in preperation for a big party and now I'm regretting my purchase. I don't really care for it. Does anyone use this and have you had any success with cutting in some other ingredients? Any mods to this sauce would be appriciated.


----------



## bigbear (Jul 7, 2008)

Cattleman's is every thing I don't like about packaged, store bought Q sauce. The liquid smoke flavor is so heavy it overwhelms any good flavor that may be hiding in there.

I did try to add some honey to cut the smoke a little but it was a waste of good honey!! There are many good packaged sauces out there but most are small label and are quite expensive.

Making Q sauce is so cheap and I can control the outcome pretty consistantly. I've got a basic sauce now that everyone in my family loves and it doesn't taste like store bought. We had it last night on some pork butt and my daughter says we are out of it already and I had just made a gallon!!

I say just find a couple of sauces that work for you, make them your backbone and then play around with a few others to keep it fresh and interesting.

Happy smokin'


----------

